
Peter G. Neumann and the Hacking Culture of the ’50s - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/30/science/peter-g-neumann-and-the-hacking-culture-of-the-50s.html?src=recg
======
jonjacky
This appears to be a followup to the longer story that appeared in the NYT
Science section on Tuesday, also posted on HN to almost no comment:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4714328>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4716240>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4720637>

That story discussed Neumann's work on the DARPA-funded Clean Slate project to
"build something new from the bottom up" to respond to security problems.

Neumann is beginning this 5-year project at age 80 -- an interesting response
to the "do you still want to be doing this at age 55" thread.

~~~
pasbesoin
I initially skipped the linked story because the (original, NYT-provided)
title came across as excessively hokey, leading me to suspect some hyperbolic
content.

This is a case where I would have appreciated a bracketed qualification in the
HN title.

------
drallison
This is an outstanding article profiling Peter G. Neumann. Highly recommended.

~~~
pasbesoin
I take it you mean in particular the related article that jonjacky links in
another comment here.

The OP article is pretty brief and superficial. The related article is a good
newspaper article with some significant biographical background.

